# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Văn hóa uống Trà ở Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ - Van hoa uong Tra

## hangnt

*Không chỉ có mỗi người Việt Nam mình hay người Trung Quốc mới có truyền thống trà đạo. Người Thổ cũng rất sành điệu trong cách thưởng thức trà và nổi tiếng nhất vẫn là món chè đen. Việt Nam có câu "miếng trầu là đàu câu truyện", ở Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, trà cũng có chức năng tương tự.* 



Người Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ dùng một loại ấm có đến 2 tầng
Người Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ uống trà như uống nước vối của Việt Nam, một người mỗi ngày cũng có khi uống đến 10 cốc. 

Phong tục uống trà của người Thổ xuất hiện và thời kỳ cuối của đế chế Ottoman (cuối thế kỷ 19). Trước đó, người Thổ nghiện món cafe, vốn được trồng đại trà tại cùng tự trị Yemen. Nhưng khi đã bị mất vùng này vào tay đế quốc Anh, người Thổ chẳng còn thức uống gì để thưởng thức, thế là buộc phải tìm một giải pháp khác. Họ chuyển sang uống trà.


Người Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ có nhiều loại trà ngon, nhưng loại trà thường được dùng để giới thiệu văn hóa Thổ lại là trà táo. Gọi là trà nhưng chẳng có chút tanin nào vì nó được làm hoàn toàn từ táo tự nhiên, được ưu ái vì ai cũng có thể uống mà không thấy khó chịu.

Người Thổ có cách pha trà rất độc đáo. Họ dùng một loại ấm có đến 2 tầng. Tầng trên dùng để chứa chè và tầng dưới dùng để chứa nước sôi. Các bạn sẽ tự hỏi : thế thì làm sao mà pha trà được? Cũng đơn giản thôi, phải kiên nhẫn chờ đợi 30 phút để cho nước trong phần dưới sôi lên. Sau đó rót nước sôi vào phần trên (phần chứa chè). Khi thấy chè chìm trong nước và dần lặn xuống đáy, đó là lúc có thể thưởng thức được. Và trong lúc thưởng thức, người ta lại bổ sung nước và phần dưới của ấm và đặt lên bếp lửa để có thêm nước pha.



Tầng trên dùng để chứa chè và tầng dưới dùng để chứa nước sôi.



Phải kiên nhẫn chờ đợi 30 phút để cho nước trong phần dưới sôi lên.Sau đó rót nước sôi vào phần trên (phần chứa chè). Khi thấy chè chìm trong nước và dần lặn xuống đáy, đó là lúc có thể thưởng thức được.



Và trong lúc thưởng thức, người ta lại bổ sung nước 

và phần dưới của ấm và đặt lên bếp lửa để có thêm nước pha "tiếp viện".
Ngoài ấm pha trà, người Thổ cũng sử dụng chén trà rất đặc biệt, có hình dạng giống như bông hoa Tulip. Và họ không mấy khi cho đường trực tiếp vào chén. Họ ngậm một viên đường trong miệng trước rồi sau đó mới nhấm nháp một ít nước trà. Qua đó, đường tan trực tiếp trong miệng, tạo ra một vị rất đặc biệt.



Chén trà có hình dạng giống như bông hoa Tulip.
_Nguồn: sưu tầm_

----------


## khoan_gieng

Oa nhìn cầu kỳ nhở
Không biết mùi vị thế nào

----------

